# Are regals & cutlas considerd lowriders?



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

I THOUGHT LOWRIDING WAS A LONG AND LOW CAR .


----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)

A BETTER ? WHY ARE TRUCKS AND FRONT WHEEL DRIVES CONSIDERD LOLOS?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Dec 8 2007, 03:58 PM~9405315
> *I THOUGHT LOWRIDING WAS A LONG AND LOW CAR  .
> *


2 DOOR RWD, CHEAP AND EASY TO FIND ANTWHERE :biggrin:


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 8 2007, 03:33 PM~9405461
> *2 DOOR RWD, CHEAP AND EASY TO FIND ANTWHERE :biggrin:
> *


and full frame cars... sort of..... :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

lowrider= hydraulics 13 inch wheels 14 inch maximum :thumbsup:


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 8 2007, 03:33 PM~9405461
> *2 DOOR RWD, CHEAP AND EASY TO FIND ANTWHERE :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

in the late 70s into the 80s those were new cars. people were just buying them off the lots and slapping a set of wheels and beat in them. guess it was cheaper for them to buy a new car then try and fix up an older ride.

a few older guys ive talked to said thats what they did. dont mean it goes for everybody. just what ive heard first hand from guys who use to ride.


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

NOT HATIN ON REGS AND CUTTYS BUT I THINK SOONER OR LATER THEY WILL BE LIKE MINI TRUCKS OR EUROS YOU DONT NEVER SEE THEM ANYMORE ''BED DANCING'' LONG GONE . :barf:


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)

lowriders were just cars that were lowered almost to the ground or had such small wheels they were just low...cops gave em tickets so they had to put hydros on to raise it up.. we all know the story...chopped springs Draggin cigarette packs thats low :0


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Dec 8 2007, 04:38 PM~9405799
> *NOT HATIN ON REGS AND CUTTYS BUT I THINK SOONER OR LATER THEY WILL BE LIKE MINI TRUCKS OR  EUROS YOU DONT NEVER SEE THEM ANYMORE ''BED DANCING'' LONG GONE . :barf:
> *



nope there here to stay if it was a fad they would have been long gone in the early 90s. i dont care for them, if i see one that has something i really like on it ill check it out.


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Dec 8 2007, 04:49 PM~9405860
> *nope there here to stay if it was a fad they would have been long gone in the early 90s. i dont care for them, if i see one that has something i really like on it ill check it out.
> *


THAT COOL I SEE PEOPLE DUMPING WAY TO MUCH MONEY IN THESE CARS .THATS FUNNY WHEN YOUR RIMS AND BEAT ARE WORTH MORE THAN THE CAR ITSELF :twak:


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

LORD CAN I GET A WITNESS !


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Dec 8 2007, 05:58 PM~9405913
> *THAT COOL I SEE PEOPLE DUMPING WAY TO MUCH MONEY IN THESE CARS .THATS FUNNY WHEN YOUR RIMS AND BEAT ARE WORTH MORE THAN THE CAR ITSELF :twak:
> *


To build a decent Lowrider thats what it takes. I don't care what car it is. Try spending over 10k in paint and body alone, over $600 just to prepare your rear end to fit skirts or try $3,500+ for some Trailmaster spotlights for a '58.

G Body or not, this shit cost lots of cast of you want custom or just clean quality work. and if your building a classic, your almost commoted to a full restoration and soon it will be like that for G Bodys also. Don't talk down on these guys for what they do. There Lowriders and dedicated to seeing their vision materialize. 

Lowriding is about building a car without watching your wallet. It's about building a beautiful custom car and the experience that goes with it. If you want profit, build a 100 point restored original classic.


----------



## OneLowBull (Jan 6, 2004)

youre one hypocritical sumbish


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

i dont see why people try to say what can and cannot be a lowrider. who gives a shit what kind of car or truck it is. i see alot of people goin for the 'og' style of lowriding and sayin 'well the og's did this and that. from what i've seen, they lifted just about anything..corvairs, camaros, vw bugs and let us not forget the car that started the hydraulic thing was a corvette.

maybe you won't build a certain type of car or truck, that doesn't mean it can't be a lowrider. at least its something on spokes and juice in todays world of cars.......


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

YOUR RIGHT I HAVE A 85 S 10 LETS CHROME THE UNDER A LIFT IT PUT THIRTEENS AND A 10 THOUSAND DOLLLAR PAINT


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 8 2007, 05:11 PM~9405959
> *To build a decent Lowrider thats what it takes. I don't care what car it is. Try spending over 10k in paint and body alone, over $600 just to prepare your rear end to fit skirts or try $3,500+ for some Trailmaster spotlights for a '58.
> 
> G Body or not, this shit cost lots of cast of you want custom or just clean quality work. and if your building a classic, your almost commoted to a full restoration and soon it will be like that for G Bodys also. Don't talk down on these guys for what they do. There Lowriders and dedicated to seeing their vision materialize.
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Dec 8 2007, 08:22 PM~9405987
> *YOUR RIGHT  I HAVE A 85 S 10 LETS CHROME THE UNDER A LIFT IT PUT THIRTEENS AND A 10 THOUSAND DOLLLAR PAINT
> *



if someone wanted to, why not. lowriding isn't about the value of the car..


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneLowBull_@Dec 8 2007, 05:16 PM~9405969
> *youre one hypocritical sumbish
> *


DOT GET MAD ITS JUST AN OPINION :dunno:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 8 2007, 05:11 PM~9405959
> *To build a decent Lowrider thats what it takes. I don't care what car it is. Try spending over 10k in paint and body alone, over $600 just to prepare your rear end to fit skirts or try $3,500+ for some Trailmaster spotlights for a '58.
> 
> G Body or not, this shit cost lots of cast of you want custom or just clean quality work. and if your building a classic, your almost commoted to a full restoration and soon it will be like that for G Bodys also. Don't talk down on these guys for what they do. There Lowriders and dedicated to seeing their vision materialize.
> ...


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Dec 8 2007, 05:26 PM~9406005
> *DOT GET MAD ITS JUST AN OPINION :dunno:
> *


 :loco: :loco: :loco: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

DETAIL ,CHROME,PAINT ,RIMS, BEAT, HYDROS,AIR BAGS ,BLACK OR CHROME UNDER ON A REG OR CUTTY JUST CANT FEEL YOU BRO . MY GRANNY HAS ONE


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Dec 8 2007, 05:37 PM~9406050
> *DETAIL ,CHROME,PAINT ,RIMS, BEAT, HYDROS,AIR BAGS ,BLACK OR CHROME UNDER ON A REG OR CUTTY JUST CANT FEEL YOU BRO . MY GRANNY HAS ONE
> *


U PROBABLY AINT EVEN GOT A CAR HOME BOY!! I GOT A CHEVY ANG A G-BODY!!! WHAT U GOT!! U KNOW WHAT GO BACK TO THE LOWRIDER BIKE SECTION!!!!


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

in about 10 years g-bodys will be just as rare as a early 60s impala.


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 8 2007, 05:45 PM~9406084
> *U PROBABLY AINT EVEN GOT A CAR HOME BOY!! I GOT A CHEVY ANG A G-BODY!!! WHAT U GOT!!  U KNOW WHAT GO BACK TO THE LOWRIDER BIKE SECTION!!!!
> *


 :tears: WHY CRYING DONT TAKE IT PERSONAL


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Dec 8 2007, 08:50 PM~9406105
> *in about 10 years g-bodys will be just as rare as a early 60s impala.
> *


man when i was 16 those cars where everywhere. we all drove them in high school. they were still fairly new.

its pretty hard to find them now in decent shape.


----------



## OneLowBull (Jan 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Dec 8 2007, 07:26 PM~9406005
> *DOT GET MAD ITS JUST AN OPINION :dunno:
> *


i coul care less about G bodies im talking about gramps


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Dec 8 2007, 05:50 PM~9406105
> *in about 10 years g-bodys will be just as rare as a early 60s impala.
> *


MAYBE- MAYBE NOT WHAT DO PEOPLE DO WHEN THEY TRASH THE ONE THEY HAVE FROM HOPPIN ?GO GET ANOTHER ONE


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Dec 8 2007, 05:51 PM~9406116
> *:tears: WHY CRYING DONT TAKE IT PERSONAL
> *


AINT NOBY TAKING SHIT PERSONAL SHOW ME WHAT U GOT R AGGING ON ALL THIS G-BODY FOOL GO SLAP URSELF!!! hno: hno: hno: :0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Dec 8 2007, 05:56 PM~9406132
> *MAYBE- MAYBE NOT WHAT DO PEOPLE DO WHEN THEY TRASH THE ONE THEY HAVE FROM HOPPIN ?GO GET ANOTHER ONE
> *


DONT HATE JUST CAUSE U AINT GOT IT LIKE THAT :0 :0 :0


----------



## OneLowBull (Jan 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 8 2007, 08:00 PM~9406148
> *DONT HATE JUST CAUSE U AINT GOT IT LIKE THAT :0  :0  :0
> *


pretty much why i dont consider hoppers lowriders the owners have no class :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneLowBull_@Dec 8 2007, 06:02 PM~9406158
> *pretty much why i dont consider hoppers lowriders the owners have no class  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: UR A JOKE!!!


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneLowBull_@Dec 8 2007, 06:02 PM~9406158
> *pretty much why i dont consider hoppers lowriders the owners have no class  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OneLowBull (Jan 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 8 2007, 08:05 PM~9406166
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl: UR A JOKE!!!
> *


hopping is a joke


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Dec 8 2007, 06:37 PM~9406050
> *DETAIL ,CHROME,PAINT ,RIMS, BEAT, HYDROS,AIR BAGS ,BLACK OR CHROME UNDER ON A REG OR CUTTY JUST CANT FEEL YOU BRO . MY GRANNY HAS ONE
> *


what do you have?


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

HOW DO I POST MY CARS ON HERE ? I AINT NO COMPUTER NERD


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Dec 8 2007, 08:56 PM~9406132
> *MAYBE- MAYBE NOT WHAT DO PEOPLE DO WHEN THEY TRASH THE ONE THEY HAVE FROM HOPPIN ?GO GET ANOTHER ONE
> *


exactly why they are going to be rare. people trash em and get new ones. the supply of g-bodys in decent condition is going to run out very soon.


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Dec 8 2007, 06:11 PM~9406195
> *HOW DO I POST MY CARS ON HERE ? I AINT NO COMPUTER NERD
> *


 YEAH AND U AINT GOT A CAR EITHER!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Dec 8 2007, 06:11 PM~9406198
> *exactly why they are going to be rare. people trash em and get new ones. the supply of g-bodys in decent condition is going to run out very soon.
> *


EXACTLY, YADADA SAYIN!


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 8 2007, 07:14 PM~9406210
> *YEAH AND U AINT GOT A CAR EITHER!! :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


I AGREE WITH U HE AIN'T GOT SHIT :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneLowBull_@Dec 8 2007, 06:07 PM~9406176
> *hopping is a joke
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 8 2007, 07:11 PM~9405959
> *To build a decent Lowrider thats what it takes. I don't care what car it is. Try spending over 10k in paint and body alone, over $600 just to prepare your rear end to fit skirts or try $3,500+ for some Trailmaster spotlights for a '58.
> 
> G Body or not, this shit cost lots of cast of you want custom or just clean quality work. and if your building a classic, your almost commoted to a full restoration and soon it will be like that for G Bodys also. Don't talk down on these guys for what they do. There Lowriders and dedicated to seeing their vision materialize.
> ...



That's what's up! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 8 2007, 05:59 PM~9406142
> *AINT NOBY TAKING SHIT PERSONAL SHOW ME WHAT U GOT R AGGING ON ALL THIS G-BODY FOOL GO SLAP URSELF!!! hno:  hno:  hno:  :0  :0
> *


I SLAPPED MYSELF AND I STILL DONT LIKE THEM THEY MAKE WANNA :barf:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Dec 8 2007, 06:18 PM~9406241
> *I SLAPPED MYSELF AND I STILL DONT LIKE THEM THEY MAKE WANNA :barf:
> *


GO EAT ASS!! :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Dec 8 2007, 07:18 PM~9406241
> *I SLAPPED MYSELF AND I STILL DONT LIKE THEM THEY MAKE WANNA :barf:
> *


WHAT U GOT ??? SHOW PICS :0 :0 :0


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Dec 8 2007, 09:18 PM~9406241
> *I SLAPPED MYSELF AND I STILL DONT LIKE THEM THEY MAKE WANNA :barf:
> *


Post up your ride, it's not that hard to figure out how to do. I mean you obviously found where the ON buttom on your computer is so you're halfway there


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 8 2007, 07:19 PM~9406246
> *GO EAT ASS!! :0  :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

I would rather have a g-body than a big body caddy, or 98-up lincolns.


simple reason behind it, i hate 4 door cars. but, thats just my opinion.






i owned a 1990 4 door caddy, and didnt like it then, and dont like them now, i bought it in 2000 with only 12,000 miles on it, I originally bought it as a sacrificial donor car to build a 2 door Fleetwood, it definitely made for good daily transportation and looked clean riding on 14" Daytons, but wheels are simple add-ons. I couldnt bring myself to do anymore to it.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 8 2007, 07:24 PM~9406271
> *I would rather have a g-body than a big body caddy, or 98-up lincolns.
> simple reason behind it, i hate 4 door cars. but, thats just my opinion.
> i owned a 1990 4 door caddy, and didnt like it then, and dont like them now, i bought it in 2000 with only 12,000 miles on it, I originally bought it as a sacrificial donor car to build a 2 door Fleetwood, it definitely made for good daily transportation and looked clean riding on 14" Daytons, but wheels are simple add-ons. I couldnt bring myself to do anymore to it.
> *


 I was waiting for that :roflmao: sometime si wonder if i'm the only guy on this site that openly agrees with you on that :biggrin: it's just a boring car. And the lincolns are enven worse...damn egg shaped w/o hardly any chrome :uh:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Dec 8 2007, 05:56 PM~9406132
> *MAYBE- MAYBE NOT WHAT DO PEOPLE DO WHEN THEY TRASH THE ONE THEY HAVE FROM HOPPIN ?GO GET ANOTHER ONE
> *


i remember when impalas were cheep and plentifull and we hopped them, broke them, and went and got another. :0 

i also remember when i was little and hated impalas because thats what my gramma drove.... now i wish i had her car. :biggrin:


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Dec 8 2007, 03:58 PM~9405315
> *I THOUGHT LOWRIDING WAS A LONG AND LOW CAR  .
> *


they have great suspension and easy to get parts for and they are gm products :thumbsup:


----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Dec 8 2007, 04:38 PM~9405799
> *NOT HATIN ON REGS AND CUTTYS BUT I THINK SOONER OR LATER THEY WILL BE LIKE MINI TRUCKS OR  EUROS YOU DONT NEVER SEE THEM ANYMORE ''BED DANCING'' LONG GONE . :barf:
> *


Your wrong buddy, regals,cuttys,montes were around back then and are still here today. Do us a favor and post your car,and if you dont have one SHUT THE FUCK UP!!!Because you havent earned the privilege of an opinion on our lifestyle.


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Alizee_@Dec 8 2007, 06:38 PM~9406338
> *Your wrong buddy, regals,cuttys,montes were around back then and are still here today.                                                                                                                Do us a favor and post your car,and if you dont have one SHUT THE FUCK UP!!!Because you havent earned the privilege of an opinion on our lifestyle.
> *


MY FUCKING CAR IS SMOG EXCEMT BEEZY NO SMOG HYPO STUWY


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

If your not gonna show us your car and it's example of what Lowriding is in your view then your gonna lose any credibility you have.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Dec 8 2007, 09:46 PM~9406373
> *MY FUCKING CAR IS SMOG EXCEMT BEEZY NO SMOG HYPO STUWY
> *


My Regal's smog exempt too but what does that have to do with posting up YOUR RIDE? and what the fuck is "BEEZY NO SMOG HYPO STUWY" supposed to mean????? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

NOR CAL SLANG ........


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Dec 8 2007, 07:53 PM~9406416
> *NOR CAL SLANG ........
> *


WHOS FROM NORCAL?? CAN U VERIFY THIS?? "SLANG " HE TALKS OF?


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

g-bodys are kool i guess.... personally i don't think i would ever own one





the g-body mafia on the other hand :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Dec 8 2007, 09:20 PM~9406249
> *WHAT U GOT ??? SHOW PICS :0  :0  :0
> *


Ill post em for the homie its a badass




















PINTO


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

I doubt this kid's car/truck is as clean as that, assuming he even has a ride.


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Dec 8 2007, 07:07 PM~9406503
> *I doubt this kid's car/truck is as clean as that, assuming he even has a ride.
> *


THESE FOOL IS A DUMASS!!!! I WILL BREAK HIM OFF!!!LETS HOP!!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:0 :0


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 8 2007, 07:11 PM~9406534
> *WITH A G-BODY CUTLASS!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0*


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 8 2007, 10:14 PM~9406556
> *WITH A G-BODY CUTLASS!!! :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 8 2007, 08:04 PM~9406475
> *Ill post em for the homie its a badass
> PINTO
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
GETTING HYPHY IN THAT DUNK I SEE BAY YAYAYAYA AREA :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Dec 8 2007, 10:29 PM~9406660
> *:0  :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> GETTING HYPHY IN THAT DUNK I SEE BAY YAYAYAYA AREA :0  :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 8 2007, 08:30 PM~9406665
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Dec 8 2007, 07:29 PM~9406660
> *:0  :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> GETTING HYPHY IN THAT DUNK I SEE BAY YAYAYAYA AREA :0  :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 8 2007, 08:32 PM~9406682
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I see the G-Body's, the was I saw 63-64's etc, back when I was young. They were cheap and easy to find. In the 70's a lot of people started buying newer cars. In 72 I bought my first car a 69 Chevelle. 64's were a dine a dozen.
You wouldn't pay more then 700-900 for one, if you paid a thousand for one it better look like new brand new. Back to G-Body's, there good cars for lowriding, easy yo find and cheap to buy..


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:rofl:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Dec 8 2007, 10:44 PM~9407377
> *
> *


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:0


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

I JUST WANTED TO POST UP A PIC OF MY ''G-BODY'' LOWRIDER FOR YOU ALL ! ! !


----------



## illeagle86 (Sep 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Dec 8 2007, 08:55 PM~9406423
> *WHOS FROM NORCAL?? CAN U VERIFY THIS?? "SLANG " HE TALKS OF?
> *









:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

where is this idiot that started this topic man it up homeboy dont hide!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0   


> _Originally posted by STLPINKCUTTY_@Dec 9 2007, 11:53 AM~9410031
> *I JUST WANTED TO POST UP A PIC OF MY ''G-BODY'' LOWRIDER FOR YOU ALL ! ! !
> *


----------



## WEST COVINA'S G (Jun 3, 2005)

he just emailed me a pic of his ride..


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by WEST COVINA'S G_@Dec 9 2007, 12:03 PM~9410101
> *he just emailed me a pic of his ride..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WEST COVINA'S G_@Dec 9 2007, 03:03 PM~9410101
> *he just emailed me a pic of his ride..
> 
> 
> ...



is that his beer belly in the pic :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 9 2007, 12:06 PM~9410121
> *is that his beer belly in the pic  :0
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: jus wonderin and is that jus a dirty rim or is t jus that rusty/?


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WEST COVINA'S G_@Dec 9 2007, 12:03 PM~9410101
> *he just emailed me a pic of his ride..
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I like g bodies and yes the el camino is considered a g body but I also have a classic :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 9 2007, 03:39 PM~9410337
> *I like g bodies and yes the el camino is considered a g body but I also have a classic :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



those look good homie


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Dec 8 2007, 07:53 PM~9406416
> *NOR CAL SLANG ........
> *


FUCK n CAL


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 8 2007, 05:11 PM~9405959
> *To build a decent Lowrider thats what it takes. I don't care what car it is. Try spending over 10k in paint and body alone, over $600 just to prepare your rear end to fit skirts or try $3,500+ for some Trailmaster spotlights for a '58.
> 
> G Body or not, this shit cost lots of cast of you want custom or just clean quality work. and if your building a classic, your almost commoted to a full restoration and soon it will be like that for G Bodys also. Don't talk down on these guys for what they do. There Lowriders and dedicated to seeing their vision materialize.
> ...


DAMN ANGEL IT'S RARE WE AGREE ON SOMETHING... :biggrin: 

IT'S TRUE LIKE SOMEBODY POSTED...SHIT FIRST CAR WITH HYDROS WAS A CORVETTE....

MY CAR IS A BUICK SKYLARK...TELL ME HOW MANY OF THEM YOU SEE ON SPOKES....BUT I'VE GOTTEN GOOD AND NEGATIVE FEED BACK ON IT AND IT'S ALL GOOD.....

LOWRIDING IS A STYLE AND WAY OF LIFE NOT A CERTAIN TYPE OF CAR...

AND TO THE FOOL TALKING ALL THE SHIT ABOUT G-BODIES...WHERE'S DA PICS AT?


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

just 'cause some guy was askin a question doesnt mean he's talkin shit, whys everyone so defensive.

But as far as whats a lowrider and whats not, i dont care, I'll build any car i want, a ford fiesta if a want. I bet I could build it more 'lowrider' than alot of fools g bodies or impalas are built now for that matter.

Bunch of fools always gotta try to pick what they want to be lowriding, and what they dont like, is to too old school or tacky/ghetto. Yeah, chain steering wheels and plush interiors arent lowriding anymore, but you still have to run 13" rims or else...?


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Dec 9 2007, 04:01 PM~9411737
> *just 'cause some guy was askin a question doesnt mean he's talkin shit, whys everyone so defensive.
> 
> But as far as whats a lowrider and whats not, i dont care, I'll build any car i want, a ford fiesta if a want. I bet I could build it more 'lowrider' than alot of fools g bodies or impalas are built now for that matter.
> ...



WERE ALL ENTITLED TO OUR OWN OPINIONS....


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 8 2007, 10:04 PM~9406475
> *Ill post em for the homie its a badass
> PINTO
> 
> ...


He cruises that bitch everywhere too. I took this pic just the other day. :0 :0 :0


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Dec 8 2007, 06:55 PM~9406423
> *WHOS FROM NORCAL?? CAN U VERIFY THIS?? "SLANG " HE TALKS OF?
> *


 :dunno: I dunno what the heck he's saying...


----------



## Lowlow76 (Oct 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 8 2007, 09:48 PM~9406384
> *If your not gonna show us your car and it's example of what Lowriding is in your view then your gonna lose any credibility you have.
> *


http://www.myspace.com/glasshouse74


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STLPINKCUTTY_@Dec 9 2007, 12:48 PM~9409998
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Dec 9 2007, 06:01 PM~9411737
> *just 'cause some guy was askin a question doesnt mean he's talkin shit, whys everyone so defensive.
> 
> But as far as whats a lowrider and whats not, i dont care, I'll build any car i want, a ford fiesta if a want. I bet I could build it more 'lowrider' than alot of fools g bodies or impalas are built now for that matter.
> ...


plush interiors aint "lowriding" no more? since when???


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHIPPIN 64_@Dec 9 2007, 05:10 PM~9411804
> *He cruises that bitch everywhere too. I took this pic just the other day. :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


this is in frisco right? i seen that guy


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by warning_@Dec 9 2007, 05:51 PM~9412051
> *plush interiors aint "lowriding" no more?  since when???
> *


What happened to that car in your avitar?It looks like a purple mid 80z regal! :0


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Dec 9 2007, 04:01 PM~9411737
> *just 'cause some guy was askin a question doesnt mean he's talkin shit, whys everyone so defensive.
> 
> But as far as whats a lowrider and whats not, i dont care, I'll build any car i want, a ford fiesta if a want. I bet I could build it more 'lowrider' than alot of fools g bodies or impalas are built now for that matter.
> ...





> _Originally posted by warning_@Dec 9 2007, 04:51 PM~9412051
> *plush interiors aint "lowriding" no more?  since when???
> *



x2 i know most traditionals dont run coffin style interior anymore, but there are some that still do. gypsy rose, twillight zone both still rock old school interiors. im gonna put my swivel seats with coffin interior in my ride


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

I see nothing wrong with g-bodies. I think everyone should have two or three. :biggrin: 

On a serious note they are eventually going to be hard to find and its going to make them just as expensive to build as an Impala.


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Dec 9 2007, 06:24 PM~9412732
> *I see nothing wrong with g-bodies. I think everyone should have two or three. :biggrin:
> 
> On a serious note they are eventually going to be hard to find and its going to make them just as expensive to build as an Impala.
> *


----------



## Go Go F (Jan 27, 2005)

You build what you want ,Low riding is not a car it is a lifestyle.

Just my 2 cents I respect anyone whith a good attitude and love for the life.


----------



## OneLowBull (Jan 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AIWOLVERINE_@Dec 9 2007, 09:06 PM~9413098
> *You build what you want ,Low riding is not a car it is a lifestyle.
> 
> Just my 2 cents I respect anyone whith a good attitude and love for the life.
> *


a lot of people here dont believe or respect that its tradition or nothing i could care less what fuckers here believe they all run on the same track and all hang out in the same box


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneLowBull_@Dec 9 2007, 10:31 PM~9413341
> *a lot of people here dont believe or respect that its tradition or nothing  i could care less what fuckers here believe they all run on the same track and all hang out in the same box
> *


thats why all our cars are diffenent to make the specialized :uh: 


no we jus have a prob when someone is sayin that our cars cant be consided something when u dont even have a car to be talkin smack with


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STLPINKCUTTY_@Dec 9 2007, 07:33 PM~9412368
> *What happened to that car in your avitar?It looks like a purple mid 80z regal! :0
> *


it was a 87 cutlass. that was the pic after it was totalled in a head on collision back in 2002. ive owned impalas and g bodys and I got a 51 bomb so i consider g bodys lowriders.


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0   


> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 9 2007, 07:57 PM~9413582
> *thats why all our cars are diffenent to make the specialized  :uh:
> no we jus have a prob when someone is sayin that our cars cant be consided something when u dont even have a car to be talkin smack with
> *


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Dec 8 2007, 06:58 PM~9405913
> *THAT COOL I SEE PEOPLE DUMPING WAY TO MUCH MONEY IN THESE CARS .THATS FUNNY WHEN YOUR RIMS AND BEAT ARE WORTH MORE THAN THE CAR ITSELF :twak:
> *


it would be fucked up if everybodys first try at putting together a lowrider was a 60's impala dont you think? People gotta get their learning skills somewhere I would rather see somebody learn the do's and donts on a G-Body then fuck up an impala their first time around.
But I think G-Bodies are nice when they are hooked up proper. I dont hate on it if its done right. Fools been hooking up Montes since the 70's so it was only natural when the new body style came out in the early 80's that somebody wanted to be the first with a new G Body. Same thing happened after 93 when big body lacs came out. Now they are affordable and good cars for the newer generation of young riders to start with. 
I still wanna build an Elco someday.


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

yea, saying a g-body isnt a REAL lowrider is like saying a 93 big body isnt a REAL lowrider. whats the difference?

so what if ones longer? at least g-bodys are starting to be considered antiques.

just like somebody said a couple of pages back, look at the corvairs and camaros of the 70's, personally I love them! they are very different, but very lowrider. and trucks and euros? hell Ive seen some hondas and vw's that make some traditionals look weak. 

all I gotta say is that its not what kind of car you choose, its how its built and how you roll in it. 

I guess passion, earthquake, suecide revenge, wrapped with envy and crazy creation aint real lowriders huh?


----------



## OneLowBull (Jan 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Dec 9 2007, 10:57 PM~9414155
> *yea, saying a g-body isnt a REAL lowrider is like saying a 93 big body isnt a REAL lowrider.  whats the difference?
> 
> so what if ones longer?  at least g-bodys are starting to be considered antiques.
> ...


werd


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

I've had a few Regals and Cutlasses, Montes..they are clean rides to play with, they drive nice, they got some size and a nice clean style. I don't see nothing wrong with a clean G Body on some 13's. lifted or not, its a clean ride to cruise in if you dont have the time or money to do a traditional.


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

affordable easy cars to build, look VERY nice when done right.

Seems like the its the style to hate G-body here on LIL, couple cats decided they didnt like em. Now the sheeps follow suit.
I think most full frame RWD cars look nice as lowriders.

Cadi's are dime a dozen too, you dont have to break the bank to build a nice car


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 9 2007, 09:12 PM~9413728
> *it would be fucked up if everybodys first try at putting together a lowrider was a 60's impala dont you think? People gotta get their learning skills somewhere I would rather see somebody learn the do's and donts on a G-Body then fuck up an impala their first time around.But I think G-Bodies are nice when they are hooked up proper. I dont hate on it if its done right. Fools been hooking up Montes since the 70's so it was only natural when the new body style came out in the early 80's that somebody wanted to be the first with a new G Body. Same thing happened after 93 when big body lacs came out.  Now they are affordable and good cars for the newer generation of young riders to start with.
> I still wanna build an Elco someday.
> *


that's key right there.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Dec 8 2007, 09:50 PM~9406105
> *in about 10 years g-bodys will be just as rare as a early 60s impala.
> *


20 years ago 60s Impalas were a dime a dozen, cheap cars that were plentiful and easy to hook up. Now that 80s G-bodies are 20 years old, they're cheap, plentiful, and easy to hook up. Notice the pattern? And 20 years from now, they'll be impossible to find and nice ones will be worth some cake, especially at the rate people are removing bumpers and bashing the shit out of them. :cheesy:


----------



## skeazy (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Dec 8 2007, 05:38 PM~9405799
> *NOT HATIN ON REGS AND CUTTYS BUT I THINK SOONER OR LATER THEY WILL BE LIKE MINI TRUCKS OR  EUROS YOU DONT NEVER SEE THEM ANYMORE ''BED DANCING'' LONG GONE . :barf:
> *


yeah maybe the 90's version but most definately not g-bodies!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

where is antdog he still hiding what a chump :angry: :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

Homie... g-bodies period, are the last of a dieing breed...american, RWD, V-8/V-6.. these are the future collector cars... I dont know why no one has picked up on that yet... IMO people should start restoring these cars and keep them original... old american metal is getting VERY hard to find at a decent price...

JUST MY $0.02


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Dec 10 2007, 03:57 PM~9418398
> *20 years ago 60s Impalas were a dime a dozen, cheap cars that were plentiful and easy to hook up.  Now that 80s G-bodies are 20 years old, they're cheap, plentiful, and easy to hook up.  Notice the pattern?  And 20 years from now, they'll be impossible to find and nice ones will be worth some cake, especially at the rate people are removing bumpers and bashing the shit out of them.  :cheesy:
> *


WERD WERD WERD... preach brother... I posted b4 I read your post... you are right on the money...


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

When I started to build my son's Cutlass, neighbors came by and looked at it like we would a 63 Impala. A neighbor lady told me that the car she first learned to drive in was a Cutlass. I see the Cutlass as being another 55-57 Chevy someday. They make great lowriders and great hot rods. Because of this they have established their place in history. Many cars we consider collectable today, were once a dime a dozen; 60's Impalas, 60's Camaros, tri 5 chevys, etc.


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

YEAH ALOT OF FOOLS CALL THEM BEGINNERS RIDE'S BUT...I GIVE THE CLEAN ONE'S RESPECT....IN THE FUTURE THEY WILL BE CLASSICS.....AND FOOLS WILL WISH THEY KEPT THEM JUST LIKE THE 60'S IMPALAS OUR DADS HAD...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WEST COVINA'S G_@Dec 9 2007, 02:03 PM~9410101
> *he just emailed me a pic of his ride..
> 
> 
> ...














:0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Dec 10 2007, 04:32 PM~9420391
> *YEAH ALOT OF FOOLS CALL THEM BEGINNERS RIDE'S BUT...I GIVE THE CLEAN ONE'S RESPECT....IN THE FUTURE THEY WILL BE CLASSICS.....AND FOOLS WILL WISH THEY KEPT THEM JUST LIKE THE 60'S IMPALAS OUR DADS HAD...
> *


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Dec 8 2007, 05:38 PM~9405799
> *NOT HATIN ON REGS AND CUTTYS BUT I THINK SOONER OR LATER THEY WILL BE LIKE MINI TRUCKS OR  EUROS YOU DONT NEVER SEE THEM ANYMORE ''BED DANCING'' LONG GONE . :barf:
> *


your a joke


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 10 2007, 04:33 PM~9420399
> *
> 
> 
> ...


PROJECT NAME....FINISH IN 30??


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 8 2007, 06:11 PM~9405959
> *To build a decent Lowrider thats what it takes. I don't care what car it is. Try spending over 10k in paint and body alone, over $600 just to prepare your rear end to fit skirts or try $3,500+ for some Trailmaster spotlights for a '58.
> 
> G Body or not, this shit cost lots of cast of you want custom or just clean quality work. and if your building a classic, your almost commoted to a full restoration and soon it will be like that for G Bodys also. Don't talk down on these guys for what they do. There Lowriders and dedicated to seeing their vision materialize.
> ...


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Dec 8 2007, 06:26 PM~9406005
> *DOT GET MAD ITS JUST AN OPINION :dunno:
> *


the way you came across was an insult not an opinon pick up a dictionary and look up the definition to both of those terms then read what you wrote.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 8 2007, 06:45 PM~9406084
> *U PROBABLY AINT EVEN GOT A CAR HOME BOY!! I GOT A CHEVY ANG A G-BODY!!! WHAT U GOT!!  U KNOW WHAT GO BACK TO THE LOWRIDER BIKE SECTION!!!!
> *


x2


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Dec 8 2007, 06:50 PM~9406105
> *in about 10 years g-bodys will be just as rare as a early 60s impala.
> *


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Dec 8 2007, 07:16 PM~9406223
> *I AGREE WITH U HE AIN'T GOT SHIT :0
> *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*Alot of people tend to label what Lowriding is and what Cars should be allowed to Lowride and What Cars shouldn't Lowride. 
What they don't understand or seem to realize is that when this all started people where lifting everything, Camaros, Tbirds, Impalas, fullsize buicks, VW bugs, VW buses, etc., etc. I saw someone posted a Pinto a few pages back and all jokes a side, i remember seen a couple of hooked up Pintos cruising Hollywood Blvd in the 90s when people where still building what ever they wanted. Now a days everyone is a Lowriding expert and a Lowrider shot caller that's quick to judge and put down the next Man for building something different, this is why there's so much recentment towards each other in our Sport/Hobby/Lifestyle what ever you want to call it. A lot of people are worried about what the next Guy thinks about His Car, so he won't try to do something different and ends up following the sheep. I've seen and know Guys that built quality G-Bodies that can stand next to a finished Impala side to side any day. Just my 2, for what it's worth  .*


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

:scrutinize:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Dec 8 2007, 07:53 PM~9406416
> *NOR CAL SLANG ........
> *


you aint from out here homie, so dont even rep it, you a fake tryna be someone you aint !!!!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Dec 8 2007, 08:29 PM~9406660
> *:0  :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> GETTING HYPHY IN THAT DUNK I SEE BAY YAYAYAYA AREA :0  :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


nah bro dont let this idiots comments leave an impression on what the bay area is all about he is far from LOWRIDING


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Dec 9 2007, 02:59 PM~9410827
> *FUCK n CAL</span>
> *



<span style=\'color:red\'>FUCK YOU !!!


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 10 2007, 05:54 PM~9420593
> *FUCK YOU !!!
> *


X999999999999999999999999999


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 8 2007, 07:45 PM~9406084
> *U PROBABLY AINT EVEN GOT A CAR HOME BOY!! I GOT A CHEVY ANG A G-BODY!!! WHAT U GOT!!  U KNOW WHAT GO BACK TO THE LOWRIDER BIKE SECTION!!!!
> *


hey hey hey.lets not clown the bikes I build both and I luv g-bodys. I got a 84 cutty


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Dec 8 2007, 07:55 PM~9406423
> *WHOS FROM NORCAL?? CAN U VERIFY THIS?? "SLANG " HE TALKS OF?
> *


MAN I'M FROM NOR*CAL DONT KNOW WHAT HE SAYING -GUESS YOUNG PEOPLE TALK



BUT FOR ME I HAVE HAD 64-76 IMPS, I HAVE ALSO HAD REGALS AND CUTLESS ----IF YOU FIX THEM LOWRIDER STYLE THEY ARE ALL COOL


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Dec 10 2007, 06:12 PM~9420746
> *MAN I'M FROM NOR*CAL DONT KNOW WHAT HE SAYING -GUESS YOUNG PEOPLE TALK
> BUT FOR ME I HAVE HAD 64-76 IMPS, I HAVE ALSO HAD REGALS AND CUTLESS ----IF YOU FIX THEM  LOWRIDER STYLE THEY ARE ALL COOL
> *


----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:uh: :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 10 2007, 04:59 PM~9420631
> *hey hey hey.lets not clown the bikes I build both and I luv g-bodys. I got a 84 cutty
> *


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Dec 10 2007, 05:49 PM~9420540
> * I've seen and know Guys that built quality G-Bodies that can stand next to a finished Impala side to side any day.
> *


word! When I was in Individuals, I was proud to park my 63 Impala next to my homies 80 Monte(Pitbull)


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Dec 10 2007, 08:12 PM~9422370
> *word! When I was in Individuals, I was proud to park my 63 Impala next to my homies 80 Monte(Pitbull)
> *


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Dec 10 2007, 04:49 PM~9420540
> *Alot of people tend to label what Lowriding is and what Cars should be allowed to Lowride and What Cars shouldn't Lowride.
> What they don't understand or seem to realize is that when this all started people where lifting everything, Camaros, Tbirds, Impalas, fullsize buicks, VW bugs, VW buses, etc., etc. I saw someone posted a Pinto a few pages back and all jokes a side, i remember seen a couple of hooked up Pintos cruising Hollywood Blvd in the 90s when people where still building what ever they wanted. Now a days everyone is a Lowriding expert and a Lowrider shot caller that's quick to judge and put down the next Man for building something different, this is why there's so much recentment towards each other in our Sport/Hobby/Lifestyle what ever you want to call it. A lot of people are worried about what the next Guy thinks about His Car, so he won't try to do something different and ends up following the sheep. I've seen and know Guys that built quality G-Bodies that can stand next to a finished Impala side to side any day. Just my 2, for what it's worth  .
> *


Thats the truth, especially on here, theres a gang of self proclaimed lowrider experts who "Know it ALL" and then theres a gang of followers who aint got their own style or free will that follow.. thats just the truth.. you cant pick up the soul of lowriding from a magazine or a website. I can tell a real lowrider by meeting him, not by seeing his ride.


----------



## wintonrogelio209 (Sep 28, 2007)

i think they make beautifull lolowz, but thats just my opinion















oh yeah this were built in the nc cuntry side away from all the california hook-upz and connectz beleive me it wuz not simlpe


----------



## Mr.Link (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Dec 8 2007, 08:10 PM~9405662
> *lowrider= hydraulics 13 inch wheels 14 inch maximum  :thumbsup:
> *



X12345397134 :biggrin:


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AIWOLVERINE_@Dec 9 2007, 08:06 PM~9413098
> *You build what you want ,Low riding is not a car it is a lifestyle.
> 
> Just my 2 cents I respect anyone whith a good attitude and love for the life.
> *


x2 I couldn't of said it better my-self,homie...


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by warning_@Dec 9 2007, 09:03 PM~9413653
> *it was a 87 cutlass. that was the pic after it was totalled in a head on collision back in 2002. ive owned impalas and g bodys and I got a 51 bomb so i consider g bodys lowriders.
> *


Thatz a damn shame homie...It looked like a nice clean ass ride,4-real.  So,what the hell did you hit?Whatever it was,u hit it HARD,huh.I love clean ass cuttyz! :cheesy:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Dec 10 2007, 05:43 PM~9419183
> *Homie... g-bodies period, are the last of a dieing breed...american, RWD, V-8/V-6.. these are the future collector cars... I dont know why no one has picked up on that yet... IMO people should start restoring these cars and keep them original... old american metal is getting VERY hard to find at a decent price...
> 
> JUST MY $0.02
> *


Yup. I prefer full-size cars myself, but I've always loved G-bodies, always will, and I'll probably always regret selling my Regal. :tongue: Unfortunately we can't always keep them all, and they need to go to make room for the next big thing.


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR. OBSESSION_@Dec 10 2007, 07:12 PM~9421342
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THOSE ARE SOME REALLY NICE PICS OF SOME CLEAN ASS LOW-LOW G-BODYZ!!!


----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :yes: :yes:


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Dec 8 2007, 06:56 PM~9406132
> *MAYBE- MAYBE NOT WHAT DO PEOPLE DO WHEN THEY TRASH THE ONE THEY HAVE FROM HOPPIN ?GO GET ANOTHER ONE
> *


actually i'm doing a full frame off resto on mine oh and by the way when i done with this i'm still going to hop


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneLowBull_@Dec 8 2007, 07:02 PM~9406158
> *pretty much why i dont consider hoppers lowriders the owners have no class  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:
> *


so when you say hoppers have no glass u still refering to G-bodies or all those tres and fours putting it down world wide


----------



## BORN2RHYDE818 (Jan 15, 2006)




----------



## OneLowBull (Jan 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Dec 13 2007, 12:03 PM~9444384
> *so when you say hoppers have no glass u still refering to G-bodies or all those tres and fours putting it down world wide
> *


watch a trucha video


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

or cali-swangin


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

I found this pic on line & I love it...Look at that ''bull dog''!How can u not like g-bodiez?They make nice lowlowz.


----------



## MAGOOfedz209 (Dec 7, 2007)

I GOT A PIC OF ANTDOGG'S GLASS HOUSE


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

hoppers have no class!!!! check this out home boy!![IMG]http://i6.tinypic.com/714fdc2.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)




----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 17 2007, 07:05 PM~9472414
> *hoppers have no class!!!! check this out home boy!![IMG]http://i6.tinypic.com/714fdc2.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> ...


wooopee its a car hopping are you a fucking idiot i was referring to people you fucking dipshit. go to fucking school and learn your fucking nouns :twak:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Dec 17 2007, 06:43 PM~9472723
> *wooopee its a car hopping are you a fucking idiot i was referring to people you fucking dipshit. go to fucking school and learn your fucking nouns :twak:
> *


 hey homeboy i bet ur pussy ass wont tell me to my face ur like the rest of these ******* talking shit behind another screen name u fucken morone what u goona do u got me fucked up!!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 17 2007, 07:06 PM~9472431
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sickest G-body out there IMO,I'd trade my Deuce inna heartbeat for that fucker :thumbsup:


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 17 2007, 08:16 PM~9472993
> *hey homeboy i bet ur pussy ass wont tell me to my face ur like the rest of these ******* talking shit behind another screen name u  fucken morone what u goona do u got me fucked up!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: with that grammar ill never get close to you, your too fucking stupid for your own good


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Dec 17 2007, 08:14 PM~9473540
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: with that grammar ill never get close to you, your too fucking stupid for your own good
> *


fuck u homeboy!!! man up fool!!! :guns: :guns:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

hey stay in the model cars topic stupid!!!


----------



## WEST COVINA'S G (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 17 2007, 09:22 PM~9473617
> *hey stay in the  model cars topic stupid!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 17 2007, 09:22 PM~9473617
> *hey stay in the  model cars topic stupid!!!
> *


dont get mad cause your stupid, there are people in this world that cant properly read sentences you must get confused when you cant see the difference between a cellphone and a calculator


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

hey home boy go whipe ur ass little boy!!!! u aint even got a car u piece of shit!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 stop running where u at!!!


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ganso313_@Dec 17 2007, 08:34 PM~9473744
> *:uh:
> *


was up ganso..


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

I personally see G bodies as starter cars. A regal was my first ride, but since then Ive stepped up to impalas. Which is what I like. Regal and cuttys to me are just cheaper cars that really anyone can build. You can find them on cl all day everyday from 500-2500. that would get you pieces of a bomb-impala. Parts are readily available and cheap, does that make them not a low well yes, just dont think they will ever be on the level of impalas or other old school rides.


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 18 2007, 12:37 AM~9473767
> *was up ganso..
> *


wass up happy!!!!! :wave:


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 17 2007, 10:05 PM~9472414
> *hoppers have no class!!!! check this out home boy!![IMG]http://i6.tinypic.com/714fdc2.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 17 2007, 09:34 PM~9473739
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 stop running where u at!!!
> *


sorry i dont have the time to play with illiterate ****** like you get some class,grammar skills,a high school diploma then we can talk maybe youll learn how to act like a man some day. peace out


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Dec 17 2007, 08:45 PM~9473844
> *sorry i dont have the time to play with illiterate ****** like you get some class,grammar skills,a high school diploma then we can talk maybe youll learn how to act like a man some day. peace out
> *


eat ass!!


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 17 2007, 09:57 PM~9473949
> *eat ass!!
> *


Grow up, you can keep it up though every time you post you only further prove my statement


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Dec 17 2007, 08:58 PM~9473956
> *Grow up, you can keep it up though every time you post you only further prove my statement
> *


STOP HIDING DONT BE A BITCH ALL YOUR LIFE!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:uh: :uh: Ronin is the only one makin sense right now IMO


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)




----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

yes


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 8 2007, 06:11 PM~9405959
> *To build a decent Lowrider thats what it takes. I don't care what car it is. Try spending over 10k in paint and body alone, over $600 just to prepare your rear end to fit skirts or try $3,500+ for some Trailmaster spotlights for a '58.
> 
> G Body or not, this shit cost lots of cast of you want custom or just clean quality work. and if your building a classic, your almost commoted to a full restoration and soon it will be like that for G Bodys also. Don't talk down on these guys for what they do. There Lowriders and dedicated to seeing their vision materialize.
> ...


i love g-bodys

TOPIC CLOSED


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

I personally like G-bodies i feel they are a major part of the lowriding scene. Regals and Cutties are a little to square for me thats why i have a Monte, this is just a circle that keeps on going, in the beginning bomb guys talked shit about impala guys, then bomb and impala guys clowned g-bodies, then the 3 of them clowned mini trucks, now it's back to g-bodies cuz the mini trucks faded away, g-bodies never will. Pretty soon everyone will be talking down on the 96 imps and big bodies


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Dec 19 2007, 11:26 AM~9483971
> *I personally like G-bodies i feel they are a major part of the lowriding scene. Regals and Cutties are a little to square for me thats why i have a Monte, this is just a circle that keeps on going, in the beginning bomb guys talked shit about impala guys, then bomb and impala guys clowned g-bodies, then the 3 of them clowned mini trucks, now it's back to g-bodies cuz the mini trucks faded away, g-bodies never will. Pretty soon everyone will be talking down on the 96 imps and big bodies
> *


 :yes: circle of hate


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

it's a vicious circle


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

yea they are!


----------



## Road Warrior (Jun 28, 2007)

G-bodies make damn fine lowriders, and the fact that parts are more readily available than Impalas does not make them any less of a lowrider. Take a look at Wild Mint. This is a prime example of what can be done with a G-body. Someone said anyone can build a g-body, this is true, but anyone can build an impala or anything else, but it's all in HOW the ride is built.


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

fuck yeah they are..

when people try to make you change your opinion based on their likes and dislikes, just ignore them.....each man for his own


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Road Warrior_@Dec 19 2007, 03:35 PM~9485927
> *G-bodies make damn fine lowriders, and the fact that parts are more readily available than Impalas does not make them any less of a lowrider. Take a look at Wild Mint. This is a prime example of what can be done with a G-body. Someone said anyone can build a g-body, this is true, but anyone can build an impala or anything else, but it's all in HOW the ride is built.
> *


so true at 1 point in time Impala parts where readily available, i'm pretty sure in another 10 years parts for a g-body will be a little harder to fine. If you want to go old school Dayton sure thought G-Bodies where real lowriders when they had Altered Image as the spokes car. And i know most OG riders know that Monte it was my inspiration


----------



## Bounsir (Feb 2, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## Road Warrior (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Dec 19 2007, 03:43 PM~9485997
> *fuck yeah they are..
> 
> when people try to make you change your opinion based on their likes and dislikes, just ignore them.....each man for his own
> *


that's right, do what you want with your time and money. Lowriding means different things to different people and we all are a little different when it comes to the style in which we like our rides. I'm gonna take my GP to the highest level I possibly can because it has long been a goal of mine.


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

Whatz up to all u G-BODY loverz? :biggrin:


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STLPINKCUTTY_@Dec 20 2007, 11:05 AM~9492478
> *Whatz up to all u G-BODY loverz? :biggrin:
> *


Not much over here whats up with u, and by the way damnnnnnn nice avatar :biggrin:


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Dec 20 2007, 11:17 AM~9492549
> *Not much over here whats up with u, and by the way damnnnnnn nice avatar :biggrin:
> *


Thankz,I put that up 2-day...Not 2 much homie,just another day,ya know.


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Dec 19 2007, 10:26 AM~9483971
> *I personally like G-bodies i feel they are a major part of the lowriding scene. Regals and Cutties are a little to square for me thats why i have a Monte, this is just a circle that keeps on going, in the beginning bomb guys talked shit about impala guys, then bomb and impala guys clowned g-bodies, then the 3 of them clowned mini trucks, now it's back to g-bodies cuz the mini trucks faded away, g-bodies never will. Pretty soon everyone will be talking down on the 96 imps and big bodies
> *


x2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Road Warrior_@Dec 19 2007, 03:35 PM~9485927
> *G-bodies make damn fine lowriders, and the fact that parts are more readily available than Impalas does not make them any less of a lowrider. Take a look at Wild Mint. This is a prime example of what can be done with a G-body. Someone said anyone can build a g-body, this is true, but anyone can build an impala or anything else, but it's all in HOW the ride is built.
> *


x2


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Dec 18 2007, 12:45 AM~9473844
> *sorry i dont have the time to play with illiterate ****** like you get some class,grammar skills,a high school diploma then we can talk maybe youll learn how to act like a man some day. peace out
> *


Bro, you're talking at other people as if you were the smart one. I haven't seen a single reply from you with proper punctuation, spelling, apostrophes in your contractions or anything. Take your own advice, fool. :uh:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

And don't underestimate the importance of proper capitalization. Check yourself.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 8 2007, 08:11 PM~9405959
> *To build a decent Lowrider thats what it takes. I don't care what car it is. Try spending over 10k in paint and body alone, over $600 just to prepare your rear end to fit skirts or try $3,500+ for some Trailmaster spotlights for a '58.
> 
> G Body or not, this shit cost lots of cast of you want custom or just clean quality work. and if your building a classic, your almost commoted to a full restoration and soon it will be like that for G Bodys also. Don't talk down on these guys for what they do. There Lowriders and dedicated to seeing their vision materialize.
> ...



well said


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 8 2007, 06:11 PM~9405959
> *To build a decent Lowrider thats what it takes. I don't care what car it is. Try spending over 10k in paint and body alone, over $600 just to prepare your rear end to fit skirts or try $3,500+ for some Trailmaster spotlights for a '58.
> 
> G Body or not, this shit cost lots of cast of you want custom or just clean quality work. and if your building a classic, your almost commoted to a full restoration and soon it will be like that for G Bodys also. Don't talk down on these guys for what they do. There Lowriders and dedicated to seeing their vision materialize.
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Dec 8 2007, 06:33 PM~9406313
> *i remember when impalas were cheep and plentifull and we hopped them, broke them, and went and got another. :0
> 
> i also remember when i was little and hated impalas because thats what my gramma drove.... now i wish i had her car. :biggrin:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Dec 20 2007, 11:58 AM~9492822
> *Bro, you're talking at other people as if you were the smart one.  I haven't seen a single reply from you with proper punctuation, spelling, apostrophes in your contractions or anything.  Take your own advice, fool. :uh:
> *


hes too stupid to notice, aside using ebonic words or apostrophes, i didnt ispell shit wrong. Since your the grammar police <:>":>:"';.,;'.,';.';,>",;'.;',;.;;',>";,'.;',;';.','.;.'..;;'.',;'.;';,';.';,';.'',;';.'',;.';,'.,.',.;',;,'.,'.',;'.;,.;',;.';',;.';,'. 

that should be more than enough for you to copy and paste on my quotes.

this had nothing to do about grammar he proved my statement true and thats that


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Dec 20 2007, 02:44 PM~9494213
> *hes too stupid to notice, aside using ebonic words or apostrophes, i didnt ispell shit wrong. Since your the grammar police  <:>":>:"';.,;'.,';.';,>",;'.;',;.;;',>";,'.;',;';.','.;.'..;;'.',;'.;';,';.';,';.'',;';.'',;.';,'.,.',.;',;,'.,'.',;'.;,.;',;.';',;.';,'.
> 
> that should be more than enough for you to copy and paste on my quotes.
> ...


 hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STLPINKCUTTY_@Dec 20 2007, 10:05 AM~9492478
> *Whatz up to all u G-BODY loverz? :biggrin:
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I miss my G-body :tears:


----------



## ljgg (Nov 17, 2007)

To the dumb ass who asked if regals or cuttys are lowriders how stupid can you be haven't you ever seen a lowrider magazine YES YES YES regals and cuttys are lowriders you should be bitch slapped for even asking.


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ljgg_@Dec 20 2007, 08:09 PM~9497254
> *To the dumb ass who asked if regals or cuttys are lowriders how stupid can you be haven't you ever seen a lowrider magazine YES YES YES regals and cuttys are lowriders you should be bitch slapped for even asking.
> *


----------



## ljgg (Nov 17, 2007)

Don't you agree these people shouln't ask stupid questions and if they don't know what kinda cars are lowriders they shouldn't even be in lay it low. They don't even have a right to look at a low low let alone try to build one.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King+Dec 10 2007, 05:50 PM~9420555-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he has a glasshouse.. clean as fuck. lifted on wires. looks like a lowrider to me  



my opinion on all this, g bodys are ok starter cars. i had a regal all done up. paint, top, booty kit, lifts, wires.. the whole 9. but nothing compares to mashing on the pedal to an impala/caprice and hearing that 350 breathe thru them cherry bombs.  :biggrin:


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Dec 20 2007, 11:16 PM~9498489
> *my opinion on all this, g bodys are ok starter cars.
> *





















Damn maybe somebody should let him know he's waisting his money on a starter car


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Dec 10 2007, 12:57 PM~9418398
> *20 years ago 60s Impalas were a dime a dozen, cheap cars that were plentiful and easy to hook up.  Now that 80s G-bodies are 20 years old, they're cheap, plentiful, and easy to hook up.  Notice the pattern?  And 20 years from now, they'll be impossible to find and nice ones will be worth some cake, especially at the rate people are removing bumpers and bashing the shit out of them.  :cheesy:
> *


ya but so where bombs and eveything else shit 10 years ago you could pick up an auto trader and find67-69 camaros for next to nothing 5 k and you getting something nice now a days 10k might get you a starter its just the way the collector car world has driven up the prices. I wouldnt expect g-bodies to do the same for along time, to many around and no real market other than lows.


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Dec 21 2007, 08:55 AM~9500477
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Dec 21 2007, 10:55 AM~9500477
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats clean :0


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Dec 21 2007, 10:55 AM~9500477
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks like he is off to a good ass start.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Dec 21 2007, 08:55 AM~9500477
> *Damn maybe somebody should let him know he's waisting his money on a starter car
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 

if you can read.. it says MY OPINION... dont get all fuckin offended.


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

there is nothing wrong with g-bodies. i am sick of people hating on them.


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

this car is bad ass!!


----------



## killakali (Dec 22, 2007)

well to answer the guys first question yes g-bodies are low-lows. what makes a lowrider? well in my opinion a lowrider is a DOMESTIC car or truck that is sitting on spokes , clean (not stock) paint , hydros ( however bags on some applications are acceptable and at minimal semi custom interior and a well running engine because anyway you look at it the engine is the soul of every car.

and just a side not have you ever tried to drive around a 80's model montle carlo my friend and i were rollin around and in a 3hour period were stopped 6 times i sh!t you not.


----------



## hard2get (May 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Dec 23 2007, 12:08 AM~9511627
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This is a nice ass cutty! :biggrin:


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 9deuceMonsta_@Dec 23 2007, 03:42 AM~9513121
> *This is a nice ass cutty! :biggrin:
> *


''YES'' - yes it is!!! :cheesy:


----------



## killakali (Dec 22, 2007)

one more thing most g-bodies turn out to be g-rides more than lowrides because most are not done right , its not a lowrider if you just slap on some spokes and have some cheap subs in the trunk.

A true lowrider is clean inside and out PERIOD otherwise its still a work in progress.


----------



## dayton roller (May 27, 2002)

man almost any kind car or truck can be a lowrider long as it has spokes,drop,hydralics,or even airbags lowriding didn't even start out with hydros or you had to have a certain kind of ride it was about any ride you got putting sandbags in the trunk to make it sit low and ride.
if you got a nice clean built ride done lowrider style you got my respect


----------



## killakali (Dec 22, 2007)

i dont bealive those euro "lowriders" are true they have always looked hella weak to me.


----------



## dayton roller (May 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by killakali_@Dec 24 2007, 12:38 AM~9516743
> *i dont bealive those euro "lowriders" are true they have always looked hella weak to me.
> *


i ever really like euro cars as lowriders myself but got to respect euros like "suicide revenge" "casanova" a lot of work and pride went into those rides


----------



## hard2get (May 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dayton roller_@Dec 23 2007, 08:55 PM~9516849
> *i ever really like euro cars as lowriders myself but got to respect euros like "suicide revenge" "casanova" a lot of work and pride went into those rides
> *


I agree back in the early and mid 90's people were comin out real hard with the euros, some serious show quality rides :yes: 
I never really dug them either though


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by killakali_@Dec 23 2007, 06:38 PM~9516743
> *i dont bealive those euro "lowriders" are true they have always looked hella weak to me.
> *


:twak:


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

:yes: :yes: :yes: THERE NICE CARS I HAVE OWNED A COUPLE OVER THE YEARS


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

''MERRY CHRISTMAS'' to all u G-BODY loverz! :biggrin:


----------



## Road Warrior (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STLPINKCUTTY_@Dec 24 2007, 10:14 PM~9525091
> *''MERRY CHRISTMAS'' to all u G-BODY loverz! :biggrin:
> *


And to you as well :biggrin:


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STLPINKCUTTY_@Dec 24 2007, 10:14 PM~9525091
> *So,did you all have a good christmas or what???Did anyone get anything for they G-BODY low-low?Post it up & let me know,& I'll do the same.Or,did someone get a G-BODY low-low for christmas! :biggrin: *


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by killakali_@Dec 23 2007, 01:23 PM~9514525
> *one more thing most g-bodies turn out to be g-rides more than lowrides because most are not done right , its not a lowrider if you just slap on some spokes and have some cheap subs in the trunk.
> 
> A true lowrider is clean inside and out PERIOD otherwise its still a work in progress.
> *


Well back in the day 64 & 63's were a dime a dozen and all you had to do was lower it and throw some rims and tires on it... The majority of people just had stock paint and interior.. So as long as your car is clean and your roll'n on 13/14's your in the game..


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STLPINKCUTTY_@Dec 28 2007, 10:28 AM~9550251
> *So,did you all have a good christmas or what???Did anyone get anything for they G-BODY low-low?Post it up & let me know,& I'll do the same.Or,did someone get a G-BODY low-low for christmas! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STLPINKCUTTY_@Dec 28 2007, 10:28 AM~9550251
> *So,did you all have a good christmas or what???Did anyone get anything for they G-BODY low-low?Post it up & let me know,& I'll do the same.Or,did someone get a G-BODY low-low for christmas! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BuickTurboT (Dec 19, 2007)

This is my G-Body....well one of them atleast.


----------



## BuickTurboT (Dec 19, 2007)

Lets try that again... :biggrin:


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Dec 21 2007, 08:55 AM~9500477
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that is one of the cleanest and baddest regal :thumbsup:


----------



## liljuve13 (Apr 23, 2006)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Dec 8 2007, 02:58 PM~9405315
> *I THOUGHT LOWRIDING WAS A LONG AND LOW CAR  .
> *


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)

IF I WENT 2 A CAR SHOW WHITOUT G-BODIES ,IT WOULD BE A SMALL SHOW!


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FIRMEX_@Jan 7 2008, 06:48 PM~9633618
> *IF I WENT 2 A CAR SHOW WHITOUT G-BODIES ,IT WOULD BE A SMALL SHOW!
> *


I know thatz right...  Alot of the low-lowz here in St. Louis,Mo. are G-BODY'z! :0


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## LUNCH MEAT (Dec 4, 2007)

I agree with FIRMEX


----------



## YOOHOO (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Dec 8 2007, 07:10 PM~9405662
> *lowrider= hydraulics 13 inch wheels 14 inch maximum  :thumbsup:
> *



nice! :biggrin:


----------



## Wildmint (Oct 15, 2007)

Here is another picture of my STARTER CAR!!!!!!


----------



## Wildmint (Oct 15, 2007)

Here's another !!!!


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

:angry: :angry: ARE YOU OK :biggrin: :biggrin: FOOL OF CORUSE A REGAL OR CUTLASS IS A LO LO IF YOU DONT THINK SO THEN CALL OUT DENA4LIFE AND FIND OUT THE HARD WAY SON


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

THERE IS MY OLD ONE.


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

FROM THE SHOW TO THE STREETS DA MAJESTICS WAY


----------



## 314 FA SHO (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Dec 8 2007, 06:50 PM~9406105
> *in about 10 years g-bodys will be just as rare as a early 60s impala.
> *


THANK YOU DOG, I WAS WAITING ON SOMEBODY TO MENTION THAT!! I LIKE ALL KINDS OF CARS BUT G-BODIES ,TO ME, ARE A LOT MORE VERSATILE AND HAVE NICER LINES THAN OTHERS!!


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 314 FA SHO_@Jan 28 2008, 06:57 PM~9806027
> *THANK YOU DOG, I WAS WAITING ON SOMEBODY TO MENTION THAT!! I LIKE ALL KINDS OF CARS BUT G-BODIES ,TO ME, ARE A LOT MORE VERSATILE AND HAVE NICER LINES THAN OTHERS!!
> *


x100000000000


----------



## stillTIPPINon3 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 8 2007, 06:11 PM~9405959
> *To build a decent Lowrider thats what it takes. I don't care what car it is. Try spending over 10k in paint and body alone, over $600 just to prepare your rear end to fit skirts or try $3,500+ for some Trailmaster spotlights for a '58.
> 
> G Body or not, this shit cost lots of cast of you want custom or just clean quality work. and if your building a classic, your almost commoted to a full restoration and soon it will be like that for G Bodys also. Don't talk down on these guys for what they do. There Lowriders and dedicated to seeing their vision materialize.
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## southomaha (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STLPINKCUTTY_@Dec 9 2007, 01:48 PM~9409998
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice ride,i used to live in columbia..they dont mess around down in mo..laws,and courts..i got the heck out of there fast..


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 314 FA SHO_@Jan 28 2008, 05:57 PM~9806027
> *THANK YOU DOG, I WAS WAITING ON SOMEBODY TO MENTION THAT!! I LIKE ALL KINDS OF CARS BUT G-BODIES ,TO ME, ARE A LOT MORE VERSATILE AND HAVE NICER LINES THAN OTHERS!!
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by southomaha_@Jan 31 2008, 03:37 PM~9833477
> *nice ride,i used to live in columbia..they dont mess around down in mo..laws,and courts..i got the heck out of there fast..
> *


''THANKZ HOMIE''...Yeah,I know the state laws really SUCK! :uh:


----------

